# LR CC Android and LR Classic working together



## Umberto Cocca (Oct 25, 2017)

Mobile Operating System:  Android

Desktop Operating System: Windows 10  

Desktop Lightroom Version: 
_Latest subscription, classic mode_

Question or Description of Problem:

BEFORE LATEST LR UPDATES:
I set up my LR CC mobile for android to automatically look up for images on my mobile and add them to a collection. I was then able to browse those files and the collection from Mobile, Web and the "old LR CC".

AFTER LATEST LR UPDATES
As soon as all the applications (both mobile and desktop) were updated, the collection stopped synchronising with LR Classic. I still have the collection updated locally on my Android and on the LR web, but it is not appearing anymore on the LR Classic.  I also tried to delete that original collection from both Classic and Android, and created a new one, with a different name. The new collection is visible from Android and Web, but not synchronised with Classic.

I have checked the other threads in the forum that could be relevant, but I found no pending tasks / errors showing on the LR Classic.

Any help is really appreciated!
Umberto


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 25, 2017)

Have you checked to ensure that syncing is still active (i.e. not paused or turned off) in Classic? Look in the activity centre (click in the Identity Plate area), what does the "Sync with Lightroom mobile" line show? If it shows the "pause icon" (two vertical bars) then syncing is indeed enabled, but if you see either "Paused" or "Start", then that's the problem.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Jim, thanks for your reply.  Sync is enabled and I can see that there are photos in the cloud (517 MB of 20 GB used).

The photos are synced to the folder I assigned, but there is no automatically updated Collection anymore


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Oct 26, 2017)

Topic closed, I just found the collections I was looking for!  Thanks all for your support and suggestions!


----------

